# Gloria Naugle



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 8, 2022)

While waiting for it to open up all the way, here’s a preview of my very first blooming of this cross.
This plant is from OI breeding. They had three different offerings and I have no idea which one this plant is from.
I got a compot containing four seedlings from Mike in September 2014. They were initially very slow but eventually started doing better. I only kept one seedling as I bought a few blooming sized plants of the cross from other sources while waiting for the seedlings to grow larger.
Well, all of the other plants I bought as blooming size were very slow (barely one leaf a year) and never even made a sheath. I got rid of them all but one best looking plant (which is now two-growths plant) and this one seedling in bloom today. 
This blooming plant happens to be the largest plant of the cross I’ve seen. Leaves are unusually wide for the cross.
Anyways, the flower is currently at 6inch wide with the dorsal width at 5.3 cm. Fairly big & balanced flower I would say, but a bit too yellow. I hoped for a dark pink flower. Oh, well...


----------



## kiwi (Feb 8, 2022)

Stunning example


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 8, 2022)

Still a very nice flower, despite wishing for more pink. That’s a hoss!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice. Any G.N. that will bloom is a good one.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 8, 2022)

Big bloom


----------



## Greenpaph (Feb 8, 2022)

Love it


----------



## NEslipper (Feb 8, 2022)

If you’re too disappointed, I’d be happy to take it off your hand(s)! I have yet to bloom either of mine. It’s stunning, congratulations!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 8, 2022)

That's a nice one! I have always heard that this hybrid is tough to bloom in my climate. A lot of the roth x parvi hybrids have that reputation, though. I suppose one day I'll try a GN. The flowers are large and gorgeous! Let's cross it with P. hangianum ASAP!


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 8, 2022)

Stunning in my eyes.


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 8, 2022)

Nooo, cross it with vietnamense. Exhibit A (not my plant):


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2022)

tnyr5 said:


> Nooo, cross it with vietnamense. Exhibit A (not my plant): View attachment 32250


My plan exactly!! except I don't have any decent vietnamense. Do you happen to have some pollen? haha
I know this one. Du Motier that won Grand Reserve Champion at WOC in Singapore in 2011.
I'll have to look into my fridge and see if I saved any Ho Chi Minh pollen to use instead.
I plan on trying both HCM and Magic Lantern.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2022)

Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Nice. Any G.N. that will bloom is a good one.


Well, you haven't seen some ugly ones, then. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2022)

mrhappyrotter said:


> That's a nice one! I have always heard that this hybrid is tough to bloom in my climate. A lot of the roth x parvi hybrids have that reputation, though. I suppose one day I'll try a GN. The flowers are large and gorgeous! Let's cross it with P. hangianum ASAP!


You know, these hybrids will bloom when they want to regardless how you care for them.
This particular plant has been grown under the top shelf on my T8 set up in the room where the temperature is almost constantly between low to mid 70s throughout the year. I've had GN on my winowsill where it gets pretty cold on winter nights and none of those ever even spiked. 
I thought about what to cross this one with. My hangianum is still a baby. Plus, I don't think the resulting color of such a paring will be pretty. It'll be like muddy dirty pink for most seedlings in my opinion.
Ideally, I'd like to remake Du Moiter ( x vietnamense), but I don't have vietnamense pollen. 
My options are either HCM or Magic Lantern and hope for the best. 
Brachy x parvi hybrid might work some magic on the best possible case scenario but I would think most would turn out freaky. lol


----------



## tnyr5 (Feb 9, 2022)

...you could ask Darlene (djthomp28)


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2022)

These GNs from Sam seem to be good bloomers.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Feb 9, 2022)

I do have vietnamense pollen and willing to share if my vietnamense is what you are looking for.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2022)

Djthomp28 said:


> I do have vietnamense pollen and willing to share if my vietnamense is what you are looking for.


Yes!! Thank you. It’s got dark color & it is a speedy grower it sounds like! 
The combination of the best qualities of both would be amazing!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 9, 2022)

By the way, this plant is the one I posted a couple of years ago regarding its leaf variegation. 
Well, as the plant grew larger, the newer leaves grew out green without any variegation.
Kind of miss it, kind of glad. haha


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2022)

Not bad. Thanks for sharing. 


Bob in Albany N.Y. said:


> Nice. Any G.N. that will bloom is a good one.


I agree, they are too hard to bloom not to like one.


----------



## JustinR (Feb 9, 2022)

AwesomeI like the yellow background, gives it a kind of backlit stained glass effect.


----------



## Just1more (Feb 9, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> While waiting for it to open up all the way, here’s a preview of my very first blooming of this cross.
> This plant is from OI breeding. They had three different offerings and I have no idea which one this plant is from.
> I got a compot containing four seedlings from Mike in September 2014. They were initially very slow but eventually started doing better. I only kept one seedling as I bought a few blooming sized plants of the cross from other sources while waiting for the seedlings to grow larger.
> Well, all of the other plants I bought as blooming size were very slow (barely one leaf a year) and never even made a sheath. I got rid of them all but one best looking plant (which is now two-growths plant) and this one seedling in bloom today.
> ...


Beauty in the eye of beholder. I love the yellow contrast.


----------



## emydura (Feb 9, 2022)

Just a wonderful GN. I would be happy with that one. Good luck with the Vietnamese cross. If they look anything like the one Tony posted, they will be incredible.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 10, 2022)

emydura said:


> Just a wonderful GN. I would be happy with that one. Good luck with the Vietnamese cross. If they look anything like the one Tony posted, they will be incredible.


David, 
That would be amazing although I realize the chance is quite slim. 
I'm hoping to get some decent ones out of this trying. Well, we'll first have to get some viable seeds.  
Wish me luck!! Who knows maybe I'll post here in ten years with a wonderful flower shot?


----------



## incharm (Feb 10, 2022)

This is a colchicine treated Gloria Naugle.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 10, 2022)

Oh my! Amazing!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 10, 2022)

incharm said:


> This is a colchicine treated Gloria Naugle.


Lovely color!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 10, 2022)

A couple more shots


----------



## NEslipper (Feb 10, 2022)

Love the contrast between the veins and yellow background. Really nice photos too!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 11, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> A couple more shots View attachment 32275
> View attachment 32276


I think it’s cute!


----------



## Guldal (Feb 11, 2022)

It's a gorgeous GN!    

One can understand why you pant for a pouch with more and striking red colouring. The rest of the flower is in my eyes is so stunning, that this added feature might make it acquire status as a certain Gold Medal World Champion GN to end all GNs!

As is, a flower like yours would, never the less, send me straight into a state of Nirvana!

If you can't liberate yourself from your preexpectations, though, may I propose the clonal name: P. Gloria Naugle 'Rolling Stones':


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 11, 2022)

I wonder how long it took the 'treated' GN to flower?


----------



## bulolo (Feb 11, 2022)

Love the color!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 13, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> I wonder how long it took the 'treated' GN to flower?


Good question that I also would like to know the answer. I'm quite certain that it will be the same old story. Otherwise, everyone will be treating their GN and show off.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 14, 2022)

Extremly pretty GN  ......saying this as an avowed lover of species . 


Happypaphy7 said:


> .......but a bit too yellow. I hoped for a dark pink flower. Oh, well...


HP7.....this is moaning on an extreme high level. Lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 14, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Extremly pretty GN  ......saying this as an avowed lover of species .
> 
> HP7.....this is moaning on an extreme high level. Lol


Thank you!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> David,
> That would be amazing although I realize the chance is quite slim.
> I'm hoping to get some decent ones out of this trying. Well, we'll first have to get some viable seeds.
> Wish me luck!! Who knows maybe I'll post here in ten years with a wonderful flower shot?


Hope springs eternal )


----------



## incharm (Feb 15, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> I wonder how long it took the 'treated' GN to flower?


It took 10 years to get first blooming.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 16, 2022)

incharm said:


> It took 10 years to get first blooming.


Thanks! How did some other treated GN bloom out?


----------



## incharm (Feb 17, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Thanks! How did some other treated GN bloom out?


 I had been bloomed a few treated seedlings. maybe 3 or 4 clones came out bigger and deep color flower than normal, but still has a few that came out like normal size and color. I still have a few never bloomed seedlings, only original growth, growing slowly.
Attached is also a treated clone.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 17, 2022)

Incharm

Thank you for sharing!
Do you know anything about mericloned Gloria Naugle? It goes by the clonal name 'Red' and I assume that refers to the dark flower color of the original plant? I was told that someone in Taiwan made quite a few such GN and distributed throughout the world. I bought a couple. Nice and compact plants but very slow. Leaves are very narrow and beautiful. 
No flowers yet. 

I have quite a few of these (parvi/brachy x multi) hybrids and Gloria Naugle has been the most frustrating in that they are such slow growers.
Other hybrids at least had a decency to grow well. I'm still waiting for my Delrosi to bloom again for me. None have bloomed since 2017. They keep making sheaths on every growth but they won't progress any further.
Same story with my Dollgoldi. No sheaths ever on my Rolfei (bellatulum x roth). I already tossed out a bunch of plants after a few long years wait.
I think my other Gloria Naugle is finally spiking. I'm not excited yet until I know it is a real actual spike bearing buds. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 17, 2022)

incharm said:


> I had been bloomed a few treated seedlings. maybe 3 or 4 clones came out bigger and deep color flower than normal, but still has a few that came out like normal size and color. I still have a few never bloomed seedlings, only original growth, growing slowly.
> Attached is also a treated clone.


Look at that playground!!!


----------



## incharm (Feb 18, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Incharm
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> Do you know anything about mericloned Gloria Naugle? It goes by the clonal name 'Red' and I assume that refers to the dark flower color of the original plant? I was told that someone in Taiwan made quite a few such GN and distributed throughout the world. I bought a couple. Nice and compact plants but very slow. Leaves are very narrow and beautiful.
> ...


 Attached is the Gloria Naugle 'Red', pictured from a mericloned plant. This clone is easy grow, and blooming once the growth was mature. Hilo Orchids from Hawaii took 4 years to get first bloom after deflasking. But I took 6 years to get my first blooming. HAHA! 
I also like (parvi/brachy x multi) hybrids. Same problem of yours, hard to make it bloom. But in my experience, keep dry in Winter and give more water in early Spring is worked to force more blooming in early Summer. Try.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 19, 2022)

I haven't heard of anyone flowering the mericlone to date.
Glad it turned out true.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 19, 2022)

incharm said:


> ...........Attached is also a treated clone.



Congrats to you Paphs jungle. Would be great to get lost in there !


----------



## LO69 (Feb 19, 2022)

I had got the GN red last december It suffered some minor damage during the shipment.
It grew the younger central leaf few mm up in 
2 months. Leaves are narrow and elegant.
A swell at the basal portion of the plant should indicate It will flower in the upcoming months even if for now I can't yet see any bud.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 19, 2022)

incharm said:


> Attached is the Gloria Naugle 'Red', pictured from a mericloned plant. This clone is easy grow, and blooming once the growth was mature. Hilo Orchids from Hawaii took 4 years to get first bloom after deflasking. But I took 6 years to get my first blooming. HAHA!
> I also like (parvi/brachy x multi) hybrids. Same problem of yours, hard to make it bloom. But in my experience, keep dry in Winter and give more water in early Spring is worked to force more blooming in early Summer. Try.



Thank you for sharing the photo! It is nice and dark.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 19, 2022)

GuRu said:


> Congrats to you Paphs jungle. Would be great to get lost in there !


My sentiment, also! It's been a while since I had that experience due to the pandemic not allowing my visits to the nurseries but I'm visiting one next week! yay!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 19, 2022)

LO69 said:


> I had got the GN red last december It suffered some minor damage during the shipment.
> It grew the younger central leaf few mm up in
> 2 months. Leaves are narrow and elegant.
> A swell at the basal portion of the plant should indicate It will flower in the upcoming months even if for now I can't yet see any bud.



How big is your plant?
I bought two or three of this clone. All were compact but one was especially small. To my surprise, though, that smallest one out of the group showed a low sheath emerging which excited me. Unfortunately, though, it never rose any further but stayed stuck low. 
None of the plants grew. Not even one leaf a year. but the roots were all nice and the plant looked good. 
I decided to let go of them all not too long ago as I needed space for other growing babies. I am down to two Gloria Naugle now.
One in bloom and one with two growths that has its base swollen. So, a little excitement is growing but I'm not keeping my hope high until I see it rise well above the plant. 
Good luck with yours!


----------



## LO69 (Feb 19, 2022)

Happypaphy7 said:


> How big is your plant?
> I bought two or three of this clone. All were compact but one was especially small. To my surprise, though, that smallest one out of the group showed a low sheath emerging which excited me. Unfortunately, though, it never rose any further but stayed stuck low.
> None of the plants grew. Not even one leaf a year. but the roots were all nice and the plant looked good.
> I decided to let go of them all not too long ago as I needed space for other growing babies. I am down to two Gloria Naugle now.
> ...


It's about 40 cm/16 inches LS.
Good luck to you, too!


----------



## Sky7Bear (Feb 19, 2022)

Here is my Gloria Naugle 'Red." I bought it from Paph Paradise. It bloomed for the first time last fall. If cloning of Paphs is now possible, that could improve what we have available (but possibly limit breeding).


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 21, 2022)

Cloning paphs is very difficult and often times fail. There has been only a few reported cases and even less successfully done. The problem is that the meristem used is usually not stable or in undifferentiated state long enough, plus the tissue is so thin it won’t cut properly. Like DNA analysis, it may need a booster enzyme to increase the amount of tissue available to proceed.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Cloning paphs is very difficult and often times fail. There has been only a few reported cases and even less successfully done. The problem is that the meristem used is usually not stable or in undifferentiated state long enough, plus the tissue is so thin it won’t cut properly. Like DNA analysis, it may need a booster enzyme to increase the amount of tissue available to proceed.


Speaking of cloning, I wonder if certain varieties have been successfully done? 
I once saw a huge set of Maudiae type flower and Lippewunder at a flower market and at a disply. The flowers were identical to one another so I they had to be from a single origin. The sheer number of them just made me wonder if they were clones. 
Neither are as good as clumping up like certain things such as insigne, villosum or hirsutissimum.


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 4, 2022)

They can be cloned at the protocorm stage, we just can't clone adult plants of known flower quality very effectively. Proliferate enough protocorms and you'll eventually hit paydirt. It's a good tactic for repopulating difficult-to-germinate endangered species, or for when you want a bunch of plants to sell of a cross that barely worked. For example, I managed to get just one protocorm of thaianum x Shirokane, if I had the proper hormones, I could turn it into 1000 lol. There's also work being done on mericlones from stolon cuttings, I suspect this is how the Mauds and Gloria Naugles are being cloned.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2022)

Update:
Roughly 6 months have passed since the first flower was pollinated with vietnamense (thank you for the donation, you know who! 
While the seed capsule was still green, the size had reached the max at least a couple of months ago and my other multi paph that had been carrying the seed capsule (also multi x parvi combination) for about the same time suddenly turned brown on Sunday. So, I harvested them both.
Wish me luck, guys! 

The plant is actively growing lots of roots as well as this new shoot with about three four leaves. I hope it blooms again in the next two years.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Aug 16, 2022)

Reading some of the last comments regarding clones....Wouldn't it be nice to live in a world where you could walk out of Trader Joe's with blooming rothschildianum and armeniacum instead of you know? lol


----------

